

Steve Baller, Change Agent - ciscoriordan
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2008/04/steve-ballmer-change-agent.html

======
rms
>So then I asked him why Vista sucks so bad and he says, "Who cares? We'll do
another one but the desktop is dead. Office apps are dead. We'll milk them for
another five years and we'll use Yahoo to generate ad revenue to get us
through the next five or ten years but the real game is a decade out when
we'll be running clouds and the Internet will go beyond the browser and beyond
the PC and will be embedded into everything. Ambient, persistent connections,
with billions of endpoints hooked to the network. You'll be there. But so will
we. Wait and see."

